# Tri-State Hobbies New Years day CASH Race



## Butters (Jun 27, 2007)

Tri-State Hobbies in Cincinnati, Ohio will be having a New Years day CASH Race, which will double as the offical warm-up race for the 3rd leg of the Northeast Grand Slam Series. The Race will be Friday January 1st.

Entry Fee will be $40 for the 1st class and $25 for each additional classes.
Included in the entry will be a catered lunch.

$15 of each entry will go into the money pot for the class signed up in. This means the more entries in the classes the bigger the payout. no limit on payout.

Payout Format
Amain 1st- 50% 2nd 25% 3rd 15% Bmain winner 10%. Bump-ups will also be used. The winner of the Bmain may choose to bump into the A or keep the prize money. In the event of the bump-up being chosen the 2nd place finisher in the Bmain will get the 10% payout.

Jack The Gripper only at this time

NEGS series rules for all classes that apply (This includes class breakdown. ie no entry in stock for those that qualify to run pro in the Grand Slam Series.)
USVTA rules apply

Advanced electronic or Mamba Max Pro speed controllers not allowed in any class but 1/12th MOD and 10.5 SEDAN. NO EXCEPTIONS.

Classes
1/12th Mod (open motor open speed control)
1/12th 17.5 
Foam sedan 17.5
Foam sedan 10.5
Sedan Rubber 17.5
Sedan Rubber 13.5
VTA ( USVTA Rules, open 21.5 motor, no turbo feature allowed from any brand)

To register post information on this thread or call Tri-State at 513-889-3954.
Feel free to call with any questions

More details to follow including lunch menu.

Thanks
TriState Hobbies


----------



## Butters (Jun 27, 2007)

*Lunch Menu*

Lunch Menu

Appetizers 
Salad With Dressing And Roll, Fruit Salad

Meat
You’re Choice Of
Lasagna, Salisbury Steak or Cheese Manicotti

Vegetables
Choice Of 3
Green Beans, Corn, Augratin Potatoes, Mashed Potatoes

Desert
Cheese Cake With Cherries
Or
Assorted Cookies

Beverages
Pepsi Products And Water


----------



## EricL (Feb 24, 2008)

Lasagna?!? Great! Now I'm Hungry!!!


----------



## CRC (Dec 23, 2002)

Butters said:


> Advanced electronic or Mamba Max Pro speed controllers not allowed in any class but 1/12th MOD and 10.5 SEDAN. NO EXCEPTIONS.


So I can race the prototype LRP? Or the unavailable Tekin software? I am also holding one of the few Novak GTB with timing advance. Is this OK?
Maybe I can disguise my Advance to look like a LRP SXX? You can bet the LRP and Tekin are working on new controllers. You can bet these guys will be disguising their new product to look like "legal" speedos, and you will be letting those go stright through tech. But the available Mamba at $135 and the available Advance are not going through tech. Oh, and what about my $80 dollar EZ Run controller? I have a Losi ESC is that legal?

For now.. in the 17.5 stock classes, rather than banning speedo's, why don't you set a rule where ALL controllers need to be on setting 1 (little or no timing). On the Mamba, you can shut off the CHEAT Mode. On the Advanced, setting one is normal speed. LRP, Novak and Tekin all have a "standard" no timing setting. The cars are too fast anyway.

This rule should only be applied to sportsman, stock racing. Let the other clases run what they want.

You say, "tech will be a nightmare"... Well if you tech properly for non-available software, you will need a laptop and a Hotwire anyway.

Banning of products is un-American.

Frank


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Actually if you are going to have this race double as the warm up race for the grand slam race maybe you should think about what chicky and the guys have already stated, that the Mamba and Advanced speedo's will be allow for the third race at Tri-State. I don't know, just a thought. 

James.


----------



## Butters (Jun 27, 2007)

ok frank i dont need the same post you gave scotty. drop it. i am doing it to protect the integrity of the club guys. the guys that keep us open. for the negs we are allowing them based on chicky's rules. i have nothing against the speedo its just that i have to look out for the people in my area and do whats best for them above all else. i salivate over the AE speedo. its dialed and i cant wait to get one. so its not like i think its cheating. if its wrong i dont want to be right


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

CRC said:


> So I can race the prototype LRP? Or the unavailable Tekin software? I am also holding one of the few Novak GTB with timing advance. Is this OK?
> Maybe I can disguise my Advance to look like a LRP SXX? You can bet the LRP and Tekin are working on new controllers. You can bet these guys will be disguising their new product to look like "legal" speedos, and you will be letting those go stright through tech. But the available Mamba at $135 and the available Advance are not going through tech. Oh, and what about my $80 dollar EZ Run controller? I have a Losi ESC is that legal?
> 
> For now.. in the 17.5 stock classes, rather than banning speedo's, why don't you set a rule where ALL controllers need to be on setting 1 (little or no timing). On the Mamba, you can shut off the CHEAT Mode. On the Advanced, setting one is normal speed. LRP, Novak and Tekin all have a "standard" no timing setting. The cars are too fast anyway.
> ...


 
Unbelievable! ...................


I have $800........I want 2 speedo's next day air...........shoot me a pm if this is allright.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Since when in last 3 months has the $125 Mamba and software been unavailable?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> Since when in last 3 months has the $125 Mamba and software been unavailable?


Quit causing trouble Ben  you know you ain't going anyway


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm going ....barring really bad weather or a hangover....... Who else is in???


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

can you tell me, are there going to be any 1/12 17-5 going to race in the NEW YEAR DAY RACE at tri-state? i,m just about to stop racing, no 12th scale. what happen to all the 12th scale racers?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

???? We have had a good following of 1/12 scale lately. C'mon and race with us, if no one is racing 17.5 then I will lend you a 13.5 motor. Usually we run 13.5 or mod!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

im in for 1/12th. 13.5 or 17.5


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

*13.5 class*

so is the 13.5 class diff from mod? i don,t have one of those special s/c. so if 13.5 is another class, count me in.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> im in for 1/12th. 13.5 or 17.5


Mod Frank, don't be a PUSS% 4.0 or 4.5 :thumbsup::wave::tongue:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

lol, i suck at onroad! crc doesnt make enough front end parts to keep a mod car together if im drive'n. :thumbsup:... i'll prolly be in the D or E main at the birds in stock!


----------



## bshack (Dec 30, 2009)

What would be a good gearing for a 13.5 Novak motor in a Carpet Knife 3.2R for your track? I would be running 4200 NiMh packs.

Brad Hackett.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Not quite sure on that one...........Why not just bite the bullet and purchase a lipo? :thumbsup: A lot less maintenance, you only need one or two packs and most racers can help with set-up information.  Just better in the long run. If I was to guess on gearing/rollout I would say 3.0 rollout. Just a guess however. :freak:


----------



## bshack (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the response Eli. I'm just taking a few weeks off from off road while the Winter Midwest goes on at CRCRC. I don't wanna buy a Lipo for just a few weeks of carpet. If the new carpet track here in Columbus is any good then I'll buy a new Calandra car and a whole bunch of Lipo's. It looks like I need some sort of cheater speedo too! Cool....


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Will you be making an appearance at our facility? If so get with me and we can get you what you need. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

What time does the doors open in the morning.


----------



## Butters (Jun 27, 2007)

for onroad 8am


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Butters said:


> for onroad 8am


Thank you seen then if the weather is ok.


----------



## bshack (Dec 30, 2009)

onefastdude said:


> Will you be making an appearance at our facility? If so get with me and we can get you what you need. :thumbsup:


I'm trying to get down there while CRCRC's Winter Midwest is going on.... I need a few weeks rest from off road. Does anyone know if the 1C lipo's fit in a CRC 3.2R?


----------

